# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Bluetooth Mighty Mouse....cleaning...

## PPZ

Πηρα απο το γνωστο διεθνες παζαρι ενα πολυ φθηνο Σουπερ Ποντικι.Αυτος που το πουλαγε ειπε οτι δεν κανει scroll προς τα κατω.Γι'αυτο το τρομερο προβλημα εγω το πηρα 25 ευρω αντι για 75 οσο εχει κανονικα καινουργιο (μεση τιμη, το Eshop το εχει 65).Τεσπα, ηρθε σημερα, και ενω μερικοι μου λεγανε να ακολουθησω γνωστες οδηγιες για να το ανοιξω με βοηθεια ενως μαχαιριου η λεπιδας και να το καθαρησω απο μεσα, αποφασησα να ακουσω τους φιλους μου απο ενα γνωστο Σερβικο φορουμ.
Αυτοι μου ειπανε να παρω ενα κοματι χαρτι, απο τετραδιο, και να ριξω μπολικη οινοπνευμα επανω, και να γυρισω το ποντικη αναποδα, με το scrollball κατω, και να το πατησω δυνατα στη μπαλα και rollαρω μεχρι να πονεσουν τα δακτυλα μου...  ::  

Και..........ΕΠΙΑΣΕ !!!!!

Τελικα, μετα απο κανα 10λεπτο, το ποντικι εβγαλε τεραστιες ποσοτητες βρωμας, και δουλεψε κανονικοτατα!

Αυτο το λεω επιδη ειναι γνωστο το προβλημα, και αν ποτέ χαλασει το ποντικι σας, αυτος ειναι ο τροπος να τον επαναφερετε στη ζωη.Εγω παντως εχω ενα ωραιοτατο και αριστο ποντικι με 25 ευρω μονο, και ολα επιδη καποιος απο ΗΠΑ βαριωταν να δοκιμασει την hard core μεθοδο ( η Apple λεει να χρησημοποιησουμε βρεγμενο πανι, αλλα αυτο δουλευει μονο αν δεν ειναι πολυ βρωμικο το ποντικι).


Οσοι βρεθειτε με το ιδιο προβλημα, τωρα ξερετε τι να κανετε.Δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανοιξετε το Migthy Mouse σας...

Ξερω οτι δεν εχει απ'ευθιας σχεση με το Mac OS, αλλα ειναι πολυ χρησημη πληροφορια...

----------


## Somnius

παιδιά δουλεύει μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω..

3 μήνες με τον iMac και το mighty-mouse μου τα παρουσίασε πριν 2 βδομάδες.. τρόμαξα κι εγώ άσχημα και λέω άντε ρε με την μαμακία θα πάρω κάνα logitech αλλά τελικά κάπου το είδα έβαλα νερό εγώ όχι οινοπνευμα και ανάποδα και πάρε δώσε πάρε δώσε μετά από λίγο που είχε στεγνώσει το δοκίμασα όλα κομπλέ..

Τελικά με λίγο ψάξιμο δεν παθαίνει κανείς τίποτα, απλά βαριόμαστε που ζούμε ακόμα και που σερφάρουμε.. παραδεχτείτε το!  :: 

Γι'αυτό σου το πούλησε κι ο άλλος!

----------

